# How to have apps back?



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

OK, here's what happened.

1. I installed Infinity yesterday and right after reboot, *after I signed in with my gmail account and went to market to download an app I normally use, phone automagically downloaded all apps I had previously installed and used all the time. All by itself, which was a pleasant surprise.* There is one app that I seriously need as is, which is old Tunewiki, as it still has my free lastfm account on it. Took me years to build my station.
2. I had Humble on the phone before. It's OK, but kinda sluggish. Infinity was apparently faster. So, in my wisdom, I played with phone and found that power button also has CWM recovery feature on it.
3. Considering all the prestidigitation one needs to do to put phone into CWM mode with fingers, I "tried out" how it works - and it worked fine, got me into CWM mode in about a minute
4. Cool, so even in more wisdom, I re-booted phone from CWM mode.
5. After reboot, all my favorite apps and all new settings I did in Infinity were gone. It, basically, rebooted to stock Infinity settings.
6. Now, here's interesting thing. Those apps I was missing, showed in apps list, but not highlighted and with little SD card logo next to them. Basically, they showed as "we are on SD card, not installed". Yes, including my old working Tunewiki.
7. I reverted back to Humble from CWM back up. Everything went back to normal, just like it's supposed to.
8. Re-installed Infinity. This time, apps that downloaded themselves and installed themselves did not do it. I lost my old Tunewiki, lastfm free account, and Voodoo Control now says that phone needs to be rooted in order for it to work.
9. I am back to Humble. Everything works fine. Well, except that with Infinity, streaming was much faster and reliable.
10. I want to go back to Infinity, but I want my apps back the way they did it in step 1. Or, have them somehow re-installed from where they are now, which I assume is SD card, based on that logo next to inactive app. I must have old Tunewiki and Voodoo control working, the rest I can download and re-install.
Suggestions, in simple English, please, are appreciated. I am not a developer, please, do not toss "go to TWI, freeze JLK, twick GHV" at me. I am a simple vanilla phone user that was not born with all that wisdom.

Many thanks.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

If you read the op of infinity you would see it is a know issue with the old version of cwm download the new cwm and entering wont cause a data wipe. No being rude but this is clearly stated in the infinity rom thread. To save yourself from a headache in the future dont install anything on your phone without atleast reading the opening posts of the dev.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

there was a saying back in my 'ol country: saving of a drowning one is the best business of the drowning one himself.

I have just updated to Infinity again, without any problems. But, this time, I updated with short ROM version, one that does not wipe all data and repartition everything.
Basically, all my programs and settings stayed preserved from Humble. All programs I was concerned about stayed untouched, but the rest of the junk is gone, just like I wanted it.
I guess, I can thank to myself for some creative thinking.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Go to TWI, freeze JLK, and tweak GHV.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> there was a saying back in my 'ol country: saving of a drowning one is the best business of the drowning one himself.
> 
> I have just updated to Infinity again, without any problems. But, this time, I updated with short ROM version, one that does not wipe all data and repartition everything.
> Basically, all my programs and settings stayed preserved from Humble. All programs I was concerned about stayed untouched, but the rest of the junk is gone, just like I wanted it.
> I guess, I can thank to myself for some creative thinking.


The easy solution is to install the new cwm via odin.


----------

